# Petrus van Mastrich - Theoretico-Practica Theologia



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2004)

I just read from Peter van Mastricht - " A treatise of regeration" by SDG. I think it's a great book. 

Pag. 7 :
" This volume is a reprint of the only section from Mastricht's "Theoretico-Practica Theologia" (theoretical practical theology) that has been transelated in english."

Jonathan Edwards wrote about this book :
" But take (van) Mastricht for divinity in general, doctrine, practice, and controvery, or as a universal systeem of divinity; AND IT IS MUCH BETTER THAN TURRETIN or any book in the world, excepting the Bible, in my opinion.

I was very surprised that if J Edwards says that this theological work is better than Turretin (at this moment my favourite theologion J. with Owen)

I already wrote an mail to Don Kistler and Joel Beeke, with a request if this would not be a great work to publish ?

I really hope that once this great theological can be read in english. Or maybe it something for you Math to published for puritan publications ?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 25, 2004)

Mayflwoer,
Merry Christmas! Please click on the link in the bottom of my post for signature req's. 

What did you get from Mastrichts treatise?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 25, 2004)

Mayflower, 

This does sound intriguing. It's remarkable to think that there are still some great works of Reformed theological literature that have yet to be translated into English. We need more translators!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2004)

Dear Scott Bushey,

I read the signature req's, and i want to do it, but can you give me the link, so that i can write it down ?


Dear VirginiaHuguenot,

Iam a agree with you. But iam so impressed with the systematic theology of Francis Turretin, that when i read from J. Edwards that he thinks that Peter van Mastricht is even more better, that i became very interested to read (if it ever will be possible) to read his great theological work!
So yes, iam also hoping that there will be a transelator.
I hope that Matthew McMahon get conviced to be his first work for puritan publications!


----------



## Ivan (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_ Dear Scott Bushey, I read the signature req's, and i want to do it, but can you give me the link, so that i can write it down ?



I'm not Scott, but...

Mayflower, look at Scott's post above. Click on the BLUE signature link. There ya go!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Dear Scott Bushey,
> 
> I read the signature req's, and i want to do it, but can you give me the link, so that i can write it down ?
> ...



Scott's link has the requirements. You make the signature by going to your Control Panel and typing the signature into the box labelled Signature.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 25, 2004)

I want to check, if i did the requements!


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 30, 2004)

Today i got "Theoretico-Practica Theologia" ( 4 huge volume sets) in old dutch letter. It's not easy to read, but worthy to study! Iam looking foreward to study it!!!!!!


----------

